# trying to help my wife with accuracy



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you checked that she is using the correct eye to aim. If she is right handed, and inadvertently using the left eye, the arrows will be left. Just a guess without seeing.

Arne

PS assumed a recurve without a peep.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One thing to check is alignment. Is her draw side elbow aligned with the arrow and target? And is she pulling straight back to execute?

Another thing to check is if she is torquing the bow. This may be from finger pressure or she may have too much of her hand on the riser.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am pretty sure she shoots with just one eye opened. but will make sure to check.


----------



## Shawn2820 (Nov 11, 2012)

aread said:


> One thing to check is alignment. Is her draw side elbow aligned with the arrow and target? And is she pulling straight back to execute?
> 
> Another thing to check is if she is torquing the bow. This may be from finger pressure or she may have too much of her hand on the riser.
> 
> ...


her alignment is pretty good, stands pretty much 90 degrees to target and it looks like everything is in line with target. I really think it is had torque but, she tries to not grip the bow hardly at all, her hand placement on the bow looks good, but really think its something there. don't know if its too much on the meat of the thumb or down the lifeline so to speak in the gap. I will try to get some pictures taken tomorrow and post them and see if anyone else can see anything that it cant. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If the draw length is too long she could be pre-loading her front half to pull left on the shot. Make sure her follow thru on the shot is straight back and around to the draw shoulder. Last but not least, have you check the center shot?


----------

